# Canon U.S.A., Inc. Named One of the 2018 \



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 13, 2018)

```
<strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., February 13, 2018</strong> – As a testament to the company’s strong standing as a good corporate citizen and its proactive approach to corporate social responsibility initiatives, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, has been recognized as one of the <a href="http://worldsmostethicalcompanies.com/honorees" target="blank"><b>2018 World’s Most Ethical Companies</b></a> by the Ethisphere Institute, a global leader in defining and advancing the standards of ethical business practices. This recognition is based on a variety of factors including: measuring and improving culture, leading with integrity and committing to transparency, diversity and inclusion. In 2018, 135 companies were recognized across 23 countries and 57 industries.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p>“I’d like to thank the Ethisphere Institute for this honor, which Canon takes great pride in,” said Kenneth Sharpe, Vice President, Corporate Audit, Ethics and Business Consultation, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “To be named as one of the World’s Most Ethical Companies is a true reflection of the values, culture and leadership that drive our organization. This distinction speaks to the integrity that is present throughout every level of our organization and represents the hard work and dedication of our cherished colleagues who work to meet this high standard every day.”</p>
<p>“While the discourse around the world changed profoundly in 2017, a stronger voice emerged. Global corporations operating with a common rule of law are now society’s strongest force to improve the human condition. This year we saw companies increasingly finding their voice. The World’s Most Ethical Companies, in particular, continued to show exemplary leadership,” said Timothy Erblich, Chief Executive Officer of Ethisphere. “I congratulate everyone at Canon U.S.A., Inc. for being recognized as one of the World’s Most Ethical Companies.”</p>
<p>The World’s Most Ethical Companies assessment is based upon the Ethisphere Institute’s <a href="http://worldsmostethicalcompanies.com/" target="blank"><b>Ethics Quotient</b></a><sup>®</sup> (EQ) framework, which offers a quantitative way to assess a company’s performance in an objective, consistent and standardized manner. The information collected provides a comprehensive sampling of definitive criteria of core competencies, rather than all aspects of corporate governance, risk, sustainability, compliance and ethics. Scores are generated in five key categories:</p>
<ul>
<li>Ethics and compliance program (35%)</li>
<li>Corporate citizenship and responsibility (20%)</li>
<li>Culture of ethics (20%)</li>
<li>Governance (15%)</li>
<li>Leadership, innovation and reputation (10%)</li>
</ul>
<p>Research by the Ethisphere Institute has found that, when indexed, companies listed among the “World’s Most Ethical” outperformed the U.S. Large Cap Index over five years by 10.72 percent and over three years by 4.88 percent. Ethisphere refers to this as the <i>Ethics Premium</i>.</p>
<p>The full list of the 2018 World’s Most Ethical Companies can be found at <a href="http://www.worldsmostethicalcompanies.com/honorees" target="blank"><b>www.worldsmostethicalcompanies.com/honorees</b></a>.</p>
<p>For more information on Canon U.S.A., Inc., please visit <a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/"><b>www.usa.canon.com</b></a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## midluk (Feb 13, 2018)

That can not be right! Causing extreme suffering in customers through withholding of a EF 50mm f/1.4 IS is the most unethical thing I can think off!


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Feb 14, 2018)

First off congratulations with your ethical stamp of approval but something has me bothered...
In a world where diversity more and more equates with the expressions f*ck men and f*ck whites, being an Asian company with few western employees in its structure definitely gives you a leg up in the postmodernist oppression Olympics parts of this evaluation.. 
Congrats with the achievement, but i personally see it no longer as a plus being lauded for diversity.. As it has changed from a social medal against racism where no colour is seen and gender equality, into a social justice warrior inverse racist world where it is ok to hate Caucasians and heterosexual men.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 14, 2018)

Memirsbrunnr said:


> First off congratulations with your ethical stamp of approval but something has me bothered...
> In a world where diversity more and more equates with the expressions f*ck men and f*ck whites, being an Asian company with few western employees in its structure definitely gives you a leg up in the postmodernist oppression Olympics parts of this evaluation..
> Congrats with the achievement, but i personally see it no longer as a plus being lauded for diversity.. As it has changed from a social medal against racism where no colour is seen and gender equality, into a social justice warrior inverse racist world where it is ok to hate Caucasians and heterosexual men.



This is a topic worthy of discussion elsewhere (a million other websites!), but PLEASE, not here on CanonRumors. I'm not scolding you for responding; the "award" itself certainly involves hot-button criteria; in fact, I wonder if whichever administrator posted this was ready for the responses...

On the other hand, if Canon had been blasted for non-ethical behavior, say with obtaining resources, marketing, working conditions, it would be questionable to avoid relaying such news. 

But, hey, CR members, please keep CR politics free as much as possible.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Feb 14, 2018)

YuengLinger said:


> Memirsbrunnr said:
> 
> 
> > First off congratulations with your ethical stamp of approval but something has me bothered...
> ...




Wow. That's not even what they mean by ethics, or how they judge ethics among these companies. There is actually a different organization that judges "inclusiveness, diversity, and outreach." But that's not this. This is about business ethics, practices, and integrity. And not screwing over your customers... which they should get a dent for since the C200 has no external RAW output..


----------

